# Chinese Website Announces Audi A3 Sedan Debut at Shanghai Auto Show-



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

For what it's worth- an unsubstantiated announcement quoting China's largest newspaper
of Audi's plans to debut the A3 sedan in China at the Shanghai International Automobile Industry Exhibition in April. The show's official website does not, at this time, offer much in the way about any information about Audi or any other manufacturer debuts.

Since there is no real freedom of the press as we know it, in China, I'd guess that the info has been cleared- especially since they use the *Beijing News* as a source which is for all intents and purposes a government mouthpiece. But it could just be a rumor. It could also mean that we'll see it sooner than the Shanghai show.
I was hoping to see it at Geneva.

Check out the link......

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china-news/new-audi-a3-sedan-may-make-debut-at-auto-shanghai-130307.shtml


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

*CONFIRMED: Audi A3 Sedan Debuts in Shanghai in April*

_*just-autos*_, a subscription only website reports that Volkswagen group has announced the debut
of the A3 sedan in Shanghai.......here's part of the article......." a source within the Volkswagen Group has confirmed to _just-auto_ that Audi and Porsche will launch new models at next month's Shanghai motor show. The new A3 sedan will be the highlight of the Audi stand at AutoShanghai." btw, the Porsche debuts are a refresh of the Panamera and a hybrid version of the model.

here's the link.......

http://www.just-auto.com/news/audi-porsche-world-premieres-for-autoshanghai_id132257.aspx


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I can tell you with some certainty that Shanghai has been the plan since mid-January. That said, two weeks ago I was informed that there is a very strong likelihood that some kind of reveal may take place at NYIAS since the two shows are less than a month apart.

I believe George commented last week as well that he's hearing rumblings of "something" being planned for New York. 

The long and short of it is: within the next six weeks we'll all know. ;-)


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

i would think they would want to give a proper intro to it's 2 main markets. maybe i'll fly down to NY.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Have the S3 sedan debued in New York and the A3 sedan in Shanghai. Everyone would be happy.












Is it six weeks yet?


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

the ny show is before the shanghai show, so that won't be happening.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

kind of figured it would be Shanghai but I was hoping ignorance would make it happen in NYC 

I would totally drive to NYC and spend a weekend in NYC to take in the auto show and check out the car, so I can pre-order...

I will not however fly to China for a weekend


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> the ny show is before the shanghai show, so that won't be happening.


That's not yet a given. Something is being planned for New York, it may be a full North American launch or a CLA-esque launch...or nothing. We really won't know for a few more weeks. Again, either way we'll know specifics by the end of April.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

sorry my comment was directed at introducing the s3 before the a3 sedan. i.e. they won't bring the s3 to ny and a month later introduce the a3 in china. i could see the a3 sedan in ny and then both the a3 and s3 sedan in china.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

*China Begins Audi A3 Sedan Production*










*Audi A3 Sedan to See Chinese Production Along With Hatch*

"According to the (above) spy shot the Audi A3 sedan has already entered into basic levels of production in FAW-Audi’s factory in Foshan. *It was previously rumored that the A3 would be stretched like the A4L for the Chinese market but Chinese media are now reporting that the A3 will come in a regular sedan format and hatchback and should be on the market in early 2014* with an estimated price tag of 220,000 to 230,000RMB." China Car Times/3/11/2013


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

brookside said:


> *Audi A3 Sedan to See Chinese Production Along With Hatch*
> 
> "According to the (above) spy shot the Audi A3 sedan has already entered into basic levels of production in FAW-Audi’s factory in Foshan. *It was previously rumored that the A3 would be stretched like the A4L for the Chinese market but Chinese media are now reporting that the A3 will come in a regular sedan format and hatchback and should be on the market in early 2014* with an estimated price tag of 220,000 to 230,000RMB." China Car Times/3/11/2013


Interesting. IIRC, the Foshan plant is not scheduled to be complete until sometime this autumn.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

travis, if what you say is true, NA will receive the a3 sedan first given it's going to be produced in europe, wouldn't they?


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> Interesting. IIRC, the Foshan plant is not scheduled to be complete until sometime this autumn.


I believe it is- or at least portions of the production and assembly lines are up and running.
Here's a video posted *last March* of the Foshan construction thus far at the time. 
http://on.aol.com/video/audi-ag-in-foshan--china-517339615?icid=video_related_1


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> travis, if what you say is true, NA will receive the a3 sedan first given it's going to be produced in europe, wouldn't they?


Back in late December, early January Audi had a big press release talking about their plant investments. At the time the plan was that Foshan would begin volume production in "early 2014" (http://corkindependent.com/20130110/motors/audi-bets-13-billion-on-expansion-plans-S57016.html).

Gyor is slated to begin volume production in mid to late May and this is where US production will come from (at least initially). Gyor's expansion was to become a full fabrication plant, not just assembly. Up until now Gyor received pre-finished body shells from other factories and completed assembly. Now they'll have a press shop, body shop, paint shop and final assembly for an "Audi A3 variant", which by this point in time we all pretty much know to be the sedan. 

My guess is that similar to the VW rollout of the MK 7 Golf, Audi is waiting to begin Chinese production and sales until their factory is complete. Audi's North American factory is going toward Q5 production and that won't be online until 2015-2016. Makes sense to ramp up in series: Hungary->China->Mexico.

While I can't say for sure that an A3 sedan will greet us at NYIAS, it does make a lot of sense, especially if the plan is to have product on the ground by August-September and series production is slated for May-June.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

*maybe* summer 2014??? Not sure what I am going to do lol...nobody builds a car I want!!! I blame the G35 for destroying this whole segment.

I've been itching so bad for a new car, especially with how impractical my car is when I try to bring more then one person with me. Literally the only comfortable passengers I have had were just under 5' tall...so I caved and went into the Audi dealership to test drive a S4. 

Man does it ever feel like a 3,800 lbs car...so sad what the A4 became, this was my plan B 
Took a 328xi as well and it felt more nimble but again just felt over weight. Ran out of time, but going to give a 328i a shot. I remember when I went with my B5 S4, I was looking at A6's, and it was that same feeling like I was driving a bit of a boat of a car.

I still can't believe the CLA is BIGGER then the current C-Class...and it's 3,200 lbs. That just got crossed off my list quickly. The weight isn't bad, but that's 3,200 lbs in FWD FORM!!! When you throw on 4-Matic, your crouching on 3,600 lbs. 


I am going to get run out of here...but I love my current car, it feels so great to drive, but no 4-door of that chassis...


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Rudy_H said:


> *maybe* summer 2014??? Not sure what I am going to do lol...nobody builds a car I want!!!


From everything that has been floating around in these threads, I would put my money on the A3 and S3 being available at USDM launch (i.e. fall 2013)


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.autoblog.com/2013/03/11/audi-a3-sedan-to-debut-in-shanghai-technically/



> For the first time, Audi will offer a proper four-door version of its compact A3 in the United States. And while we'll be getting a sneak peek at the new sedan as part of this month's New York Auto Show festivities, Audi sources have confirmed to Autoblog that the car will officially make its debut at the Shanghai Motor Show in April.


Woo hoo!


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

ChrisFu said:


> From everything that has been floating around in these threads, I would put my money on the A3 and S3 being available at USDM launch (i.e. fall 2013)


I know, I am hoping we find out in NYC, because who wants to buy a coupe in Canada in the fall? Time to sell and get the best price is right now for me...and just jet around on my motorbike for the rest of the summer...this is also why I m itching...


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Rudy_H said:


> http://www.autoblog.com/2013/03/11/audi-a3-sedan-to-debut-in-shanghai-technically/
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!



AH HA! I knew the base engine would be the 1.8T!

Makes perfect sense.

They better lower the entry price though.


----------



## Stasis (May 7, 2006)

Rudy_H said:


> I know, I am hoping we find out in NYC, because who wants to buy a coupe in Canada in the fall?


I'm kinda waiting on this one too. I was all set in my mind to go for a Grand Cherokee since I really love the styling on the new one and enjoy the higher view, but this A3 sedan really has my interest.

Problem is that I -really- want to trade-in this Summer, June/July.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

VWNCC said:


> AH HA! I knew the base engine would be the 1.8T!
> 
> Makes perfect sense.
> 
> They better lower the entry price though.


According to the Audi of America rep I spoke with at an event a few weeks back the base engine for North America will be the 2.0T, not the 1.8T. Take that for what it's worth, it's far from official.

That said, either Audi is planning on loading the car with content at the expense of the power train, or they're planning on a lower starting price than the CLA.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Rudy_H said:


> http://www.autoblog.com/2013/03/11/audi-a3-sedan-to-debut-in-shanghai-technically/
> Woo hoo!


Great. Audi does it right for the A3 sedan debut. NYC unofficial unveiling late March/early April and April/China for the formal presentation. 

Travis- your sources were right on the $.:thumbup:
Definitely looking forward to lots of photos and more detailed info on the US car.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Travis Grundke said:


> According to the Audi of America rep I spoke with at an event a few weeks back the base engine for North America will be the 2.0T, not the 1.8T. Take that for what it's worth, it's far from official.
> 
> That said, either Audi is planning on loading the car with content at the expense of the power train, or they're planning on a lower starting price than the CLA.


Cool.

Is the later part of your post based on the AoA rep or just your educated guess (which is very reasonable)?

I mean....the CLA is a very very very tough competitor. Audi better prices the A3 sedan right, otherwise, the fact that the CLA is so big and powerful, the A3 stands very little chance.


----------



## Exousia (Feb 22, 2010)

We seemed to have glossed over the most important part:

"As we reported in our first drive of the European-spec A3, the US model will be offered in both four- *and five-door trims*, powered by both gasoline and diesel powerplants. "

So a quattro, 2.0T, A3 sportback is coming the US. Excellent. This is my next car, unless they decide to bring the S3 Sportback with DSG over.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> I mean....the CLA is a very very very tough competitor. Audi better prices the A3 sedan right, otherwise, the fact that the CLA is so big and powerful, the A3 stands very little chance.


Well FWD and no manual transmssion option, plus larger than the current C sedan. I dont see it as much of a competitor for people who aren't already looking for something that size.

The entire point of Audi releasing the MQB A3 sedan was to re-enter the B5 A4 sized market. The more I read about the CLA, the more it sounds like a low spec FWD A4 competitor.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Exousia said:


> So a quattro, 2.0T, A3 sportback is coming the US. Excellent. This is my next car, unless they decide to bring the S3 Sportback with DSG over.


Yup ditto, /w S-Line package. Unless the diesel has ~180hp

Found this article interesting, wonder how many other journalists are speaking out to Audi about enthusiasts, and future market, not that AofA cares : 
http://editorial.autos.msn.com/audi-rs-q3-s3-sportback-and-a3-e-tron-—-coming-to-the-us

I would rather have a fast S Sportback, then a slow RS SUV/CUV...however, I saw a Mitsubishi RVR today, and if the Q3 is like this in size, with 310hp and ability to easily get close to 400 hp, it wouldn't be half bad... dropped of course


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

VWNCC said:


> Cool.
> 
> Is the later part of your post based on the AoA rep or just your educated guess (which is very reasonable)?
> 
> I mean....the CLA is a very very very tough competitor. Audi better prices the A3 sedan right, otherwise, the fact that the CLA is so big and powerful, the A3 stands very little chance.


The 2.0 versus 1.8 statement is an educated guess, bolstered by what the Audi rep told me a few weeks ago. I find it hard to believe that the forthcoming GTI would get the 2.0TFSI and the A3 would not. I really cannot imagine more than three engine offerings on the North American A3 (A3 1.8, S3 2.0 and A3 2.0TDI), and were I handling logistics I would prefer to see just the 2.0TFSI in two different tunes and the 2.0TDI as the third. 

Of course, what Audi may be doing here is protecting the B8 A4 until the B9 launches sometime in the next 18 months. 

One final thing to consider (just to muddy the waters even more) is that from the sounds of it, Audi is positioning the A3 sedan in North America as a technology showcase aimed at the 35 and under crowd who places more emphasis upon gadgets and creature comfort than they do performance. 

My personal wish is that we get the 2.0 over the 1.8.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Exousia said:


> We seemed to have glossed over the most important part:
> 
> "As we reported in our first drive of the European-spec A3, the US model will be offered in both four- *and five-door trims*, powered by both gasoline and diesel powerplants. "
> 
> So a quattro, 2.0T, A3 sportback is coming the US. Excellent. This is my next car, unless they decide to bring the S3 Sportback with DSG over.


While I'd like to get excited about this comment, the auto press has a notorious tendency to misunderstand the PR folks and auto executives when they speak. For example, numerous reports have said that the A3 sedan will arrive "in 2014". The reality is probably that some PR or Audi rep said that the A3 sedan "will arrive as a 2014 model". 

Big difference.

I'd love to see Audi announce the Sportback for North America at NYIAS, but I'm not expecting anything until next year at the earliest.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

ChrisFu said:


> The entire point of Audi releasing the MQB A3 sedan was to re-enter the B5 A4 sized market. The more I read about the CLA, the more it sounds like a low spec FWD A4 competitor.


I'm not sure that size was necessarily the target. My money would be on the A3 being targeted more at a psychodemographic and more than likely those who are car agnostic. The goal for the CLA, A3 and upcoming 1 and 2 series from BMW is to bring younger people into the fold in an affordable way since their bread and butter products have grown more expensive. Yes, they've all grown in size and car enthusiasts who want a smaller package will definitely give them a look, but I think the target audience is much broader.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Rudy_H said:


> Yup ditto, /w S-Line package. Unless the diesel has ~180hp
> 
> Found this article interesting, wonder how many other journalists are speaking out to Audi about enthusiasts, and future market, not that AofA cares :
> http://editorial.autos.msn.com/audi-rs-q3-s3-sportback-and-a3-e-tron-—-coming-to-the-us
> ...


I tend to agree with this. I'd prefer a Sportback over the sedan.

Good news for wagon fans - Volvo is looking to bring the V60 wagon back to the US later this year or next.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

ChrisFu said:


> Well FWD and no manual transmssion option, plus larger than the current C sedan. I dont see it as much of a competitor for people who aren't already looking for something that size.
> 
> The entire point of Audi releasing the MQB A3 sedan was to re-enter the B5 A4 sized market. The more I read about the CLA, the more it sounds like a low spec FWD A4 competitor.


That's not true, CLA has 4matic.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

VWNCC said:


> That's not true, CLA has 4matic.


the CLA will have 4matic as an option. I don't know why anyon would build a transverse layout and not do a FWD car, given its layout is optimized for FWD.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> That's not true, CLA has 4matic.


As an option, which will make up a very small percentage of sales as I am sure it will cost > $2000.

I am sure mercedes is banking on leasing a boat load of these base models (hence the comparison with the FWD A4) as they are specifically making something ultra downmarket for all these people who wouldnt traditionally be able to afford a C series.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

ChrisFu said:


> As an option, which will make up a very small percentage of sales as I am sure it will cost > $2000.
> 
> I am sure mercedes is banking on leasing a boat load of these base models (hence the comparison with the FWD A4) as they are specifically making something ultra downmarket for all these people who wouldnt traditionally be able to afford a C series.


Quattro is also only an option for the A3.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Quattro is also only an option for the A3.


Thats true, but also like saying its an "option" for the A4. 

We know that AWD is part of Audi brand identity. The percentages of AWD versus FWD buyer selection are probably far and away higher for audi models than MB. I would think typical Audi buyers psychologically look at FWD as the "option" to save money.

If Audi pushes the MQB A3 to be as cheap as possible and focus on the FWD version of the car (like the CLA), it will be a huge turnoff to me. 

Once again, the small car syndrome would continue, where just because a car is smaller in size, it has to be forced considerably downmarket. In the new A3 case, it would be the mechanical side thats sacrificed so that all the car-apathetic Gen Y buyers can get unnecessary electronic gizmos and an Audi badge for the same $.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

ChrisFu said:


> Once again, the small car syndrome would continue, where just because a car is smaller in size, it has to be forced considerably downmarket. In the new A3 case, it would be the mechanical side thats sacrificed so that all the car-apathetic Gen Y buyers can get unnecessary electronic gizmos and an Audi badge for the same $.


 This. :thumbup: 










Another view of the A3 sedan from _ChinaCarTimes_.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

brookside said:


> This. :thumbup:.


 they like to decontent for the US so here's to hoping they offer a stripped down s3 at a reasonable price w/out all the ridiculous electronic junk


----------

